# Python No Spill Kit Questions



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Going to order my Python no spill kit tomorrow. I am gonna also gets the 24" attachment for the end so i can clean the sand without dipping my hand in the tank (tank is 20" tall)... i am wondering if getting the longer attachment will have any adverse effects when cleaning sand or any bad aspects in general (like not as much suction etc)..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont got any probs with mine they work great


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

sweet, also... will it fit outdoor hose faucets too?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

It will fit standard faucet . you have to watch you dont suck up the sand you have to graze the top of he sand . IMO. the best thing i bought for the hobby.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yes it'll fit the hose.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> Going to order my Python no spill kit tomorrow...
> [snapback]797806[/snapback]​


Have you checked out the Walmarts in your area? I hear that some of them sell pythons.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> sweet, also... will it fit outdoor hose faucets too?
> [snapback]797817[/snapback]​


Yeah, thats what I have to hook mine up to in order for it to be effective. The best possible thing you could hook it up to IMO would be a high flow indoor faucet that is at the same level or lower for suction.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

is it going to be a prob that the faucet is higher than the tank? the tank is in the basement, so its going out the basement window and up the window well to the hose at ground level.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> is it going to be a prob that the faucet is higher than the tank? the tank is in the basement, so its going out the basement window and up the window well to the hose at ground level.
> [snapback]798124[/snapback]​


there won't be a problem, but the siphon isn't going to be as strong as it would be if the faucet were below the tank.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

k..thx... ill call walmart tomorrow...if not, big als has em for good prices and u cant find the 24" extension pieces around town here


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

got mine at a walmart


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> k..thx... ill call walmart tomorrow...if not, big als has em for good prices and u cant find the 24" extension pieces around town here
> [snapback]798151[/snapback]​


I have the 24" extension, and it works. I use a fairly high flow faucet that is at the same level as the tank. I dont get impressive suction, but it does the job.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

how does the refill process work since u dont get a chance to dechlor the water b4 the python fills ur tank? or are u just adding dchlor after the fact?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> how does the refill process work since u dont get a chance to dechlor the water b4 the python fills ur tank? or are u just adding dchlor after the fact?
> [snapback]798853[/snapback]​


I think pythons are an incredible timesaving tool, however, I do not like the refilling process. The python lets you turn off the syphoning, diverting the tap water to the tank but I find a lot of water, still goes into the sink as well. They say to add dechlorinator as the water goes into the tank but I had concerns like you so I just use the python for removing water/debris and refill using a 10L bucket that has never had detergents in it. That way I can add dechlorinator and stir it before it enters the tank. A bucket may seem cumbersome but I can add 25 gallons in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

it is a great time save and makes life a lot easier imo


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

yea, most of the reason i am buying it is for the refil process.... running 5gal buckets of water from my kitchen to the basement isnt fun... but i worry about dumping chlorinated water into the tank, even if i dechlor afterward... or is that ok?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i got mine... but i cant use it til christmas

no more buckets and pitchers for me!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

there should be no problem

just dont leave the python filling up your tank unattended for half an hour, i learned the hard way.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

whats the proper procedure?


----------



## siliconslik (Nov 5, 2004)

it should be ok if you add dechlor to the tank before or during filling. i wouldnt wait until you put all the fresh water in and then added the dechlor.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

wut i do is jus add the conditioner right when i start fillin the tank back up, seems to work fine, no fish seem in distress

oh yea like illnino said, DONT FORGET IT lol

good tool for lots of tanks or big tanks


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Just put dechlorinator in there before you start refilling. It won't stress out your fish.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> whats the proper procedure?
> [snapback]799211[/snapback]​


I just squirt the dechlorinator into the stream of water as it goes into the tank.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I got mine at Walmart for $34. I'd say it's one of the best things I've bought for my tank. I've got a 125g and do daily 25% waterchanges. It makes my work so much easier.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, I forgot. I add my dechlor into the waterstream as I fill.


----------

